

Rumours of supersymmetric particles at the LHC - argon
http://blog.vixra.org/2012/02/07/stop-rumours/

======
JonnieCache
I love how the process of assessing the rumours among the LHC teams mirrors
the process of analysing the data from the experiments. Do we have a strong
rumour here? 3 sigma?

One might even call it a _symmetry._

